# Best transfer paper for sublimation



## shirtman69 (Apr 23, 2014)

I got epson a1430 with sublimation inks just wondering whats the best transfer paper to get?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

What are you using for a ICC profile. ? THe paper that the profile was made with should probably be the paper to be using. Its possible that other papers will throw off your colors.

As for the best. There is no best. If there was there only be one paper being sold. Get samples and press. Some papers work better for fabric and others for hard goods and some paper are all around use.
Some have a sticky coating to help stay in place others dont.

Good Luck


----------



## shirtman69 (Apr 23, 2014)

freebird1963 said:


> What are you using for a ICC profile. ? THe paper that the profile was made with should probably be the paper to be using. Its possible that other papers will throw off your colors.
> 
> As for the best. There is no best. If there was there only be one paper being sold. Get samples and press. Some papers work better for fabric and others for hard goods and some paper are all around use.
> Some have a sticky coating to help stay in place others dont.
> ...


I tried the icc profile that was sent with the inks and wasnt happy with it. going to try out different transfer paper today and try some other icc profiles that was sent to me and see how I go


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

mark747 said:


> I got epson a1430 with sublimation inks just wondering whats the best transfer paper to get?


I have tried various papers for my 1430 and I found the TexPrintXP HR works the best. Make sure you don't get the TexPrintXP R that is for Ricoh machines. JDS Industries has a good price on it.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mark747 said:


> I got epson a1430 with sublimation inks just wondering whats the best transfer paper to get?


There are 2 basic types of papers, general purpose and hi release.

Hi release is typically for garments. In this example for TexPrint HR it is for garments and back printed glass. Hard goods you should use a general purpose paper like "Dyetrans" brand for example.

But if you ink supplier recommends your paper(s) it is usually because the profile they offer were based on specific papers.

DyeTrans Multi-Purpose SPP Cut Sheet - DyeTrans.com

"DyeTrans Multi-Purpose SPP Cut Sheet
DyeTrans general purpose sublimation paper works on everything except textured glass cutting boards, coasters and textured-faced clocks. This paper is recommended primarily for hard things such as FRP, hardboard and metal. This is a good paper for start-ups as this frees the newcomer of trying to remember which paper to use. DyeTrans Multi-Purpose is cheaper and more forgiving in offering wide dwell time windows and helping to prevent ghosting."

Beaver TexPrintXP-HR Multi-Purpose Cut Sheet - DyeTrans.com

"Beaver TexPrintXP-HR Multi-Purpose Cut Sheet
Beaver TexPrintXP™ -HR Paper is a semi-high release paper that works on everything except some ceramic mugs. Recommended for soft things such as shirts and products made from mousepad material. While this paper will work on hard substrates, the extra ink release is wasted on them and could cause an over saturation of the image should transfer parameters (time/temp/pressure) aren’t just right. Note that this paper will work fine on glass."


----------

